# Diet for parents with newly hatched chicks...



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Wondering if I am covering all the bases for my tiels. They have 3 chicks so far, 3, and 2 days old and last one newly hatched this morning. My tiels have Zupreem fruit pellets and a seed mix 24/7 they also get cooked foods, fresh minced veggies, sprouted seeds, hemp seeds, and egg food moistened with a little water. Should they be getting anything else to feed the chicks? 
This pic was this morning breakfast.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I avoid seed the first few weeks. Its harder for chicks to digest at that age. I feed pellets, wheat bread, and kale. Nothing simpler or more complete.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Darkel777 said:


> I avoid seed the first few weeks. Its harder for chicks to digest at that age. I feed pellets, wheat bread, and kale. Nothing simpler or more complete.


Wonder if my parent instinctively know that? They have hardly been touching the seeds except a few sunflower or hemp seeds.. They mostly are eating the egg food, fresh veggies and cooked soft foods. Does kale not interfer with the calcium absorption?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

No, kale actually has calcium in it.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks I added kale to the diet, I now have 4 chicks, 2 red eyed yellow, 2 dark eyed white, 1 dark eyed yellow. 1 egg left.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I can see the difference in down color, I have two faded yellow red eyed chicks a white dark eyed chick and a bright yellow dark eyed chick... One egg left due tomorrow and chirping away ...lol the other 3 eggs in the nest are fake eggs cuc my girl lays too many eggs. She lays 8-14 eggs per clutch and I wanted to cut that down so gave her a bunch of fake eggs too. She stopped this time at 7 eggs, I let her keep 6 but one was clear. These are first time parents, she is just over 2 and he is 5 sometime this year according to his band. They are feeding the babies nicely and are very protective!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is a video of my eggs chirping and moving inside the egg. It's really exciting!


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

That's just too cool. I didn't know you could hear chicks in their egg.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You can hear them and it's really cool. If you look at my signature, you will see two birds in the back named Tommy and Levi. The egg numbered 1 is Tommy and the egg numbered 2 is Levi.


----------

